
New networking features coming in Docker 1.9 - chris-at
http://www.container42.com/2015/10/30/docker-networking-reborn/
======
easytiger
I'm assuming there is a huge performance issue. An RT of 0.78 milliseconds for
two things on the same host is terrible.

